# Looking for boarding in MN!



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm on the opposite side of the cities from you, but you have some great options over there!

My friend really liked Mel-O-Dee stables in WBL when she owned her horse, she said it was by far the best quality care for the price she could get on that side of town.

Windy Ridge is over by you, which I've heard good things about as well.

Bob Jansen stables and Sunborn stables are not too far from you, I know both are excellent barns.


----------



## MooseDragon (Jan 18, 2012)

Okay, do you know if any of these places have websites? Or where they are located? Thanks!


----------



## MooseDragon (Jan 18, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

What's your price limit? There's a stable in Woodbury I believe but they only have stall board. You will be looking at a pretty penny for most places on this side of the cities. Look at craigslist tons of nice places advertise there.


----------



## MooseDragon (Jan 18, 2012)

poppy1356 said:


> What's your price limit? There's a stable in Woodbury I believe but they only have stall board. You will be looking at a pretty penny for most places on this side of the cities. Look at craigslist tons of nice places advertise there.


OK thanks. I don't really have a price range as long as i can work off whatever that price might be... Otherwise really cheap haha.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Ah good luck. I pay 175 for paddock and I haven't seen anything cheaper in the area.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MooseDragon (Jan 18, 2012)

Okay thanks. I'm just trying to find options.


----------



## SarahV (Jul 17, 2012)

I board at Mel-O-Dee Stables in White Bear Lake and really like it. Their website is melodeestable.com. Stall board is the only available option, $285-$295.


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

You could check out Midnight Sun: Midnight Sun Enterprises

They are in your area, and they have (or had a couple years ago when I stopped out to visit a friend who boards there) a very nice facility and good, safe fencing. I don't know the board price, though.

I have never heard anything but horror stories about the quality of care or instruction at Mel-O-Dee or Windy Ridge. I would never take a horse to either of those places.


----------



## Tangiest Illicitness (Aug 30, 2011)

NeuroticMare said:


> I'm on the opposite side of the cities from you, but you have some great options over there!
> 
> My friend really liked Mel-O-Dee stables in WBL when she owned her horse, she said it was by far the best quality care for the price she could get on that side of town.
> 
> ...


I boarded at Mel-O-Dee a few years ago and would never recommend it. The place is in disrepair due to the elderly owner not being able to put money into it. Fencing is run down, pastures are not good and get extremely muddy when it rains (Scratches and thrush were constant issues for a lot of the horses there). That place has gone through a ton of managers in the last few years, and it's possible they may have someone decent now, but I still don't think I'd risk it. They (used to, at least) put roundbales out without cutting the twine off, and over the years that twine has become imbedded in the ground. I showed up at the barn one day to find my 2yo filly with a deep twine burn/cut around her leg. I spent over an hour removing twine and other garbage (including wire) from her pasture, but I didn't come anywhere near close to getting it all out.

I don't think Windy Ridge does boarding. They have a ton of their own horses and I can't imagine where they would keep boarders. Regardless, I would never trust Mark Ward with my horse. He fancies himself an elite horseman and trainer, but in actuality is a moron that teaches his students things like how to use the toe of your boot to kick the horse in the stomach if it won't suck in for girthing, and things like that.

Bob Jensen's (not Jansen) place is mostly, if not all, Saddlebreds, but places like that will sometimes do outside boarding to horses not in training with them. I've never heard much about the place- good or bad- but it's about 30 miles from Woodbury, so you'd have to decide if you want to drive that far.

Sunborn... has nice facilities and the horses there appear to be well taken care of. You'd just have to check if they are in your price range.

It would be helpful if we knew how much you were willing to spend, how far you can travel, what amenities you are looking for, etc. It's hard to recommend places when we don't know exactly what your criteria is. I'm only about 20 minutes north of Woodbury, and I've been boarding for over 14 years, so I can give you some insight on which places to check out and which to avoid.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Here is a resource for you -

Browse Categories: Boarding - Minnesota Horsemen's Directory

No matter where you go - base your decision on your needs and guidelines. No facility, barn manager or horse owner is perfect.


----------



## MooseDragon (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you everyone!!! To answer your questions....

I am just looking for a nice facility where there isn't too much drama. I would like to work once or twice a week to pay for board or most of the board cost. So I don't really have a price range as long as I can pay it off. I would prefer pasture board but stall board is ok if i can work off the cost. I am mostly looking for somewhere where the owner/manager is nice and willing to let me work for them. Other dramas between boarders isn't a big deal as long as my horse is safe and happy. I would like to stay as close as possible to my house, which is actually in Newport. Right in between Woodbury and cottage grove. I would at most travel 20 minutes (without traffic) again because I want to work there and I spend a lot of time with my horse. Im currently working with Meadowview in Woodbury. I am just looking at all of my options, as I do not currently own a horse, but I am hoping to buy the horse that I am leasing. 

Thanks so much for helping me find somewhere to enjoy my new (hopefully) horse!!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MooseDragon (Jan 18, 2012)

Bump. Your own experiences really help out... As well as exactly why a place was good or bad, because what's good or bad for you doesn't mean it will be good or bad for others. Thanks!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

minneapolis / st paul farm & garden services classifieds - craigslist

This will be your best bet if you can't afford board and need to work it off. Most larger stables on specialized websites have managers and stable hands. If you are looking to work for board a smaller stable or at someone's personal residence would work best. 

There are places on craigslist willing to let you work off board, but you really have to look and everyday.

Here http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/fgs/3143044945.html


----------



## MooseDragon (Jan 18, 2012)

okay thanks!!! the exact links are helpful haha.i look on craigslist everyday but didnt even notice that! thanks!


----------



## MooseDragon (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey Tangiest Illicitness, have you heard of or have experience with Meadowview stables in woodbury? This barn would be super nice because it is very close to my house.


----------



## MooseDragon (Jan 18, 2012)

Bump... :lol:


----------



## Tangiest Illicitness (Aug 30, 2011)

MooseDragon said:


> Hey Tangiest Illicitness, have you heard of or have experience with Meadowview stables in woodbury? This barn would be super nice because it is very close to my house.


Sorry, I can't say that I'm familiar with them. I would suggest going there and checking it out for yourself, get a look at the facilities, fencing, condition of the horses, quality of the hay and feed, and maybe chat with a few of the boarders to try to get a sense of whether or not it's a good place


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

I took some lessons at the barn that was there before it became Meadowview. I was not impressed with their facilities or their fencing at all, but it looks like the new ownership has made a lot of improvements. My two bits of caution would be that the indoor was (and likely still is) VERY small, and the stalls border the indoor (there is an aisle between them; they don't open directly into the arena), which is a setup I personally hate because of the levels of dust exposre for the horses any time the arena is in use (somewhat dependent on footing, of course).


----------



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

DraftXDressage said:


> and the stalls border the indoor (there is an aisle between them; they don't open directly into the arena), which is a setup I personally hate because of the levels of dust exposre for the horses any time the arena is in use (somewhat dependent on footing, of course).


Yes!!! Avoid this at all costs, it seems like a fun idea... but I boarded at a place up here near Albertville that had that. My mare liked the arena because she felt good having the horses in their stalls while we rode... but... the footing was Airfoot, which needs to be watered every day to keep dust down, or else there is a lot of dust with rubber particles in it. I could not ride in the indoor much at all (I have videos from lessons where my trainer and I are out riding in the pouring in the rain, we both have asthma). My mare's stall was on the arena and she ended up with long term respiratory issues, and I treat her for them now, almost 5 years later.

My gelding, luckily, was never stalled on the arena, their stalls did not have doors and he could get underneath the stall guards, so I kept him in the main barn with the race horses so he could have a door. He suffered no respiratory issues.


----------



## MooseDragon (Jan 18, 2012)

Okay thanks guys for the input. I am aware of the small arena and dust issues, but my horse would be outside 24/7 unless i am riding. And when i do ride in the winter, i plan on watering it down before i do so. Thanks. Anything else would be helpful to tell me too! And they have 2 other barns (if i should ever need one) that i would go to instead of the one with the dust issues. =)


----------



## MooseDragon (Jan 18, 2012)

DraftXDressage - 

I also took lessons there before the new ownership... And as stated before i am aware of the issues. If anything it could be temporary. It is just nice because i am currently working their now once a week for future board. And that really keeps costs down for me. Thanks! =) Is there anything else i should pay attention to? Fencing is mostly cable i think. Some wood. I am not sure how to test for hay quality, but it smells like hay to me... lol. All of the horses eat it, even picky ones. And i have a friend that boards there now. She likes it. Thanks!!!


----------

